# Hello from a bad place in Minnesota.



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pictures of your horses. I'm sorry you are struggling so much to find adequate horse lessons in your area, that sounds terrible.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello from another new member! I'm from Minnesota too, which is pretty cool, even though I thoroughly dislike the weather here.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome! Would love to see pics of your herd.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! If you're tired of reading books, try giddyupflix.com. You can rent all sorts of videos on training, riding, etc. And yes, post some photos!


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I am getting a new old camera from a friend within the next couple of weeks, so I will be able to take UTD photos then, but for now all I have are pics from last summer.

Here's my diamond in the rough, Quincy (my fiance/farrier is holding him)

http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a403/Sootbind/Quincypurdy-1.jpg
http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a403/Sootbind/Horses034.jpg
He's the only one anyone has ever said "wow" at, lol. The rest are pretty run-of-the-mill, but obviously I still love them all.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Tolt. Welcome to the forum. I loved the straightforward nature of your post. YOu just say what you see or think, and that is good.
I have an Aspergers son, one year older than you. So I am used to the way AS people can just kind of blurt things out sometimes. I never take offense, and my son is often amazed that he has been a bit rude without knowing it. He is very interested in learning how to recognize those times and modify them if he can. He also loves animals but has not interest in horses.

YOur rather level of observantness might come in handy in learning how to work with horses. Just spending time watching them BE with each other could be very rewarding.

Wish I was there as I would love to give some basic lessons in dressage

See ya!


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

Tinyliny,

I'm always surprised too when someone tells me I said something I shouldn't have. Sometimes I post something online that seems okay, and then I read it a day later and wish I could erase it, LOL. It's always a different adventure living life with AS. I like animals because, for me, they are easier to communicate with... Really. A horse's body language is so much easier to understand than a person's, because horses don't lie or try to cover up how they really feel.. They let you know. Like me.  One of my favorite things ever is just to chill in the pasture.. Or it was before things changed.

If I'm ever in WA, I might very well ask for a lesson. However, I don't know why I would ever go to WA. I fear I may have inadvertantly said something unacceptable in my emails to two different dressage barns. It has been weeks and I am still awaiting a reply.  Sometimes it isn't fun, you know...

I hate the notion of teaching myself how to ride, especially on emotionally damaged horses. I suppose I can't hurt anything by improving my grooming and feeding skills for the time being.


----------

